# New R5000 needs a diet



## Mr_Snips2 (Jun 26, 2006)

Okay, as of yesterday i own a 2006 Cannondale R5000 with all DA. Its great, but i still want it to lose some weight. Right now it weighs about 17 pounds with pedals. I'm going to get the KEO Carbons in about a week. I know i can probobly lose some weight off the stem and bars...anything else? i would like to keep it moderatley priced. I know i can loose tons of weight off the wheels but that would be fairly expensive. I'd like to keep it below $1000 all said and done. Anything else i can consider?

~Snips


----------



## omniviper (Sep 18, 2004)

start with the basics,

its a dale, so im assumign seatpost is metal?

what else... take out any unecessary stuff like aerobars etc.

but alll i can really think of is the wheels. thats where like 30-40% of weight savings come from.

the fork might help too as well as changing the bars. but as people know, aeroness is more important than weight savings. what you may be saving with weight may end up being detrimental to your aeroness.


----------



## Mr_Snips2 (Jun 26, 2006)

Yeah, i'm looking at the RD-488 wheels...i think i can get them for about 800 then i can probobly ad a different seat post(carbon wrapped)...i don'tknow what else...wheels will make the biggest difference i think...


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

*The problem*



Mr_Snips2 said:


> Okay, as of yesterday i own a 2006 Cannondale R5000 with <b> all DA.</b> /QUOTE]
> 
> Well, you asked for it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr_Snips2 (Jun 26, 2006)

yeah i know...lol, i just always want bigger and better...but seriously this bike is awesome..it's 2:00 am and i just want to go ride...too bad i don't have a light...and it's 2:00 am


----------



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

You can do _way_ better than FSA 488 wheels. I bet if you PM Ligero or Ergott, they can spec you a set of deep rimmed aero tubies with better hubs and a lower weight for that price or better. I've not used FSA wheels, but the reviews I've read have been very mixed. Given FSA's proclivity for exceedingly generous weight claims, I'll bet those wheels are closer to 1500g than 1400g.


----------



## El Guapo (Dec 10, 2002)

*Here's my setup for my R5000:*

Upgrades over stock: Campy Proton wheels (lots lighter than Ksyrium elites), Ritchey WCS pro-bend OS bar, SLR saddle, Speedplay Zero ti., Thomson X2 stem, Use Alien post, Salsa ti.skewers and Arundel carbon cages with ti. bolts. All told, in a size 54, mine comes in just a hair under 16 pounds. Could go lighter with some chi chi carbon wheels and other bits, but I don't feel my bike is heavy at all. Of course, I also own 1988 Bianchi Limited with Shimano600 that tips the scales at a portly 23 pounds!


----------



## MaestroXC (Sep 15, 2005)

alienator said:


> Given FSA's proclivity for exceedingly generous weight claims, I'll bet those wheels are closer to 1500g than 1400g.


And if the bike adheres to the specs Cannondale displays on their website, you're running an FSA SLK crankset and not a Dura-Ace set. The SLK is something of a pig, so by replacing it with an easy-to-find DA 7800, you lose about 100 grams and gain some stiffness. 

Regarding seatposts, don't get anything "carbon wrapped", that's just extra weight for useless looks. Get a Thomson Elite or Masterpiece; unbustable aluminum, very adjustable and easy to use two-bolt clamp, light, made in the USA. 

Syntace F99 stem to remove about 30 grams off of the stock Cannondale stem.


----------



## Mr_Snips2 (Jun 26, 2006)

I really wanted the DA cranks...i'll probobly sell this crank on ebay and pick up a new DA crank...but that will be after i get my new pedals and shoes.


----------



## Hammerli (Jul 27, 2006)

Mr_Snips2 said:


> Yeah, i'm looking at the RD-488 wheels...i think i can get them for about 800 then i can probobly ad a different seat post(carbon wrapped)...i don'tknow what else...wheels will make the biggest difference i think...


Since the wheels are rotational mass they will make the biggest difference, particularly when you are actual riding it and not being a scale weenie Any wheelset around 1400g is going to blow a good portion of your budget. You ought to be able to go to the DA crank with fairly little cash difference based on what people are selling/buying for on eBay. Another good bar is the Easton EC90 Equippe, just depends on what geometry you like, and that bar requires a 2 bolt clamp.


----------



## Meatball (Sep 3, 2005)

Send me whatever parts you take off. Since we are best buds and did both learn to ride on Hardrocks.


----------



## Mr_Snips2 (Jun 26, 2006)

i'll send them for a nominal fee and shipping...to anyone


----------



## AlexCad5 (Jan 2, 2005)

I've never heard the FSA SLK cranks called "something of a pig" before. My understanding was they were some of the lighter cranks on the market. 
Get a lighter chain (240 gm KSM -i forget the order of the letters but you can pick it up at totalcycling.com in Ireland for around $60+shipping, Lunar light tubes, lighter tires. A.M. Classic 350 wheels, Ritchey WCS stem and bars. 
Sure, some these things don't last that long, and are prone to earlier replacement, but you have to give something up to get the light weight with out spending the big bucks.


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

Listen to alienator- stay away from FSA (hey, that rhymes). Go for the custom built wheels- you're better off.


----------



## jhenry4 (Feb 4, 2006)

*dump the DA*

and go full campy record!


----------



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

jhenry4 said:


> and go full campy record!


Exactly.


----------



## Mr_Snips2 (Jun 26, 2006)

Lets see, Full Campy...thats gonna be expensive...i would love to but not right now there is just no way


----------



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

Mr_Snips2 said:


> Lets see, Full Campy...thats gonna be expensive...i would love to but not right now there is just no way


Right now, there's very little difference in cost between Campy Record and Shimano Dura Ace. Campy Chorus is cheaper and just as good as Dura Ace.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

alienator said:


> Right now, there's very little difference in cost between Campy Record and Shimano Dura Ace. Campy Chorus is cheaper and just as good as Dura Ace.


Liar! It's better! ;^)


----------



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

Juanmoretime said:


> Liar! It's better! ;^)


I was trying to be quasi-diplomatic....


----------



## Mr_Snips2 (Jun 26, 2006)

yeah well...dura ace is whats on there now...if i crash and F*** everything up...i'll look into campy...but i'm not just going to switch for no reason right now....


----------



## Lartymarf (Aug 10, 2005)

Wow, the campy shifter (chorus & record) are lighter than the dura-ace part, and
significantly more so than the ultegra part. Hmmmmmmm......... got me thinking
to converting..... dang.....


----------



## bikemanMD (Mar 20, 2006)

*Neuvation wheels*

You can save quite a bit of weight for very little money with Neuvation wheels. I got a pair of the R28SLs for ~300 on ebay, and weigh 1506 grams. The neuvation guy is now selling a new set of wheels, the R28SL2s for 299 brand new and weigh ~1550 (these are real weights, not FSA fake weights). I love the R28SLs, and neuvation got great reviews from PEZ (on the M28 wheels). Very stiff, great hubs, nice price. That would save almost 1/2 lb over your kysrium elites.

Good luck.


----------



## CC09 (Mar 11, 2006)

i just got some neuvations. the claimed weights are accurate (my sl2's weighed in at 1523g, with rim strip's, no skewers). i havent road tested them (waiting on a new cassette) but they do sure look pretty


----------



## ralph1 (May 20, 2006)

*C'dale upgrades*

Hi mate,

I bought a 60cm CAAD 8 R5000 4 months ago and here are the upgrades I did:

D/A cranks and BB
Ksyrium ES wheelset
Conti Attack force tyres
OS WCS bars, stem and seatpost
7800 pedals
Premium + fork
SLR XP saddle

cheers

Ralph


----------

